# Enlever la confirmation ?



## ktv75 (14 Octobre 2018)

bonjour à tous

J’utilise les homepod quotidiennement avec HomeKit, d’où ma question est il possible de couper la confirmation de Siri ?

Exemple : dis Siri éteins le salon, et Siri me répond ok c’est fait ou et voilà et ainsi de suite.. et à la longue c’est relou ^^

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Dracarys (15 Octobre 2018)

Salut !

Sur HomePod, Siri ne me donne aucune confirmation quand elle éteint la lumière de mon salon.

Est-ce que dans réglages tu as désactivé "Son lors de l'utilisation" ?

Sinon ,j'ai la confirmation dont tu parles seulement si l'ordre est donné sur iPhone.

Hésite pas à donner des nouvelles


----------



## ktv75 (15 Octobre 2018)

Dracarys a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Sur HomePod, Siri ne me donne aucune confirmation quand elle éteint la lumière de mon salon.
> 
> ...


Merci du retour effectivement ça peut être une piste, ou trouve ton ce réglage ? Sur mon iPhone dans la section Siri il y a une option retour audio, c’est de celle ci que tu parle ?


----------



## Dracarys (15 Octobre 2018)

ktv75 a dit:


> Merci du retour effectivement ça peut être une piste, ou trouve ton ce réglage ? Sur mon iPhone dans la section Siri il y a une option retour audio, c’est de celle ci que tu parle ?




Va dans l'application "Home" sur ton iPhone, tu dois voir tes accessoires favoris dont le HomePod dans un encart un peu grisé.

Fais un appui 3D Touch dessus, tu arrivé sur une page avec le nom de ton HomePod, et en bas tu retrouves "Alarmes" et "Réglages".

Va dans réglages et en bas tu as plusieurs options dont "Sons lors de l'utilisation"

Tu as trouvé ?


----------



## ktv75 (15 Octobre 2018)

Dracarys a dit:


> Va dans l'application "Home" sur ton iPhone, tu dois voir tes accessoires favoris dont le HomePod dans un encart un peu grisé.
> 
> Fais un appui 3D Touch dessus, tu arrivé sur une page avec le nom de ton HomePod, et en bas tu retrouves "Alarmes" et "Réglages".
> 
> ...


Merci du retour, effectivement je viens de trouver, s’est décoché.. donc ça doit pas venir de ça  mais là je l’ai fais via mon iPhone, ce soir je vais regarder par mon iPad on sais jamais car c’est lui mon concentrateur


----------



## ktv75 (15 Octobre 2018)

D’ailleurs je pense que son lors de l’utilisation c’est quand on active Siri, dis Siri (la lumière s’allume sur le homepod et si « son lors de l’utilisation » est actif alors il doit émettre un son) donc malheureusement aucun effet sur les confirmations de requête..


----------



## iBaby (15 Octobre 2018)

ktv75 a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> J’utilise les homepod quotidiennement avec HomeKit, d’où ma question est il possible de couper la confirmation de Siri ?
> 
> ...



Salut. Sur quel version logicielle du HomePod es-tu, la dernière, iOS12 ? Parce que je me suis demandé si ces confirmations de Siri n’étaient pas le fait de iOS11 ?


----------



## ktv75 (15 Octobre 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Salut. Sur quel version logicielle du HomePod es-tu, la dernière, iOS12 ? Parce que je me suis demandé si ces confirmations de Siri n’étaient pas le fait de iOS11 ?


Bonsoir je suis bien sur la dernière version ... 
je pense que ça va être compliqué cette histoire


----------



## Dracarys (16 Octobre 2018)

J'ai l'impression que Siri c'est une gogole, avant elle me disait "Hmmm ?" dans les 3 secondes quand je disais "Dis Siri" sans continuer ma question. Après elle a arrêté de le faire, et là elle se remet à le faire mais genre 10 secondes après le "Dis Siri".

D'ailleurs tu as mis sa voix en version masculin ou féminin ? Tu as activé le service de localisation ? sur ton iPhone et sur ton HomePod ?


----------



## ktv75 (17 Octobre 2018)

Dracarys a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que Siri c'est une gogole, avant elle me disait "Hmmm ?" dans les 3 secondes quand je disais "Dis Siri" sans continuer ma question. Après elle a arrêté de le faire, et là elle se remet à le faire mais genre 10 secondes après le "Dis Siri".
> 
> D'ailleurs tu as mis sa voix en version masculin ou féminin ? Tu as activé le service de localisation ? sur ton iPhone et sur ton HomePod ?


Ça me 


Dracarys a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que Siri c'est une gogole, avant elle me disait "Hmmm ?" dans les 3 secondes quand je disais "Dis Siri" sans continuer ma question. Après elle a arrêté de le faire, et là elle se remet à le faire mais genre 10 secondes après le "Dis Siri".
> 
> D'ailleurs tu as mis sa voix en version masculin ou féminin ? Tu as activé le service de localisation ? sur ton iPhone et sur ton HomePod ?


ça me le fait de temps en temps, par exemple quand je lui demande une tache et que ma femme ou mes enfants parle derrière à ce moment il me dit hmm ? Pour que je lui répète à nouveau, 
J’ai rien changé au niveau des voix c’est par défauts celle de l’homme, service de localisation active sur tout mes idevices


----------



## Dracarys (17 Octobre 2018)

Hm.... C'est étrange... Tu as quoi comme ampoule ? Tu as activé la localisation dans l'application de ton ampoule ?


----------



## olwin (18 Octobre 2018)

ktv75 a dit:


> D’ailleurs je pense que son lors de l’utilisation c’est quand on active Siri, dis Siri (la lumière s’allume sur le homepod et si « son lors de l’utilisation » est actif alors il doit émettre un son) donc malheureusement aucun effet sur les confirmations de requête..



Sauf erreur de ma part, pour le moment la règle est la suivante :

- Si le homepod est dans la même pièce que les accessoires homekit --> pas de confirmation
Si pièce différente --> confirmation

Il suppose que dans ce cas là, tu ne vois pas forcément le résultat, donc confirmation automatique.


----------



## ktv75 (18 Octobre 2018)

olwin a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, pour le moment la règle est la suivante :
> 
> - Si le homepod est dans la même pièce que les accessoires homekit --> pas de confirmation
> Si pièce différente --> confirmation
> ...


Ah p**tain c'est ça !! je me demandais toujours pourquoi le homepod que j'ai a l'étage me donne pas de confirmation quand j’éteins la chambre des parents, maintenant je comprend, il est nommé parent..., il me reste plus qu'à renommé le couple d'homepod du salon. Merci beaucoup !


----------

